# Tech/a's (Daffy's) Last Post



## tech/a (19 December 2015)

Firstly thanks to all those I've interacted with over the years.
I've enjoyed every Discussion/Altercation/Opinion.
A great diversity of people and talents.

After 15000 posts I wanted to at least leave something.

*Why go?*

I don't have the need to post --- to share -- its gone.

Its taken a while but I have seen a continuous flow and rotation of people with similar passions/desires/aims
with huge bundles of similar ideas and theories all meaning something to every individual and nothing to as many others. *So it has been in the past and so it will be in the future.*

Time for me to hop off.

*TH* said it best (Cant find the exact quote---but)


> There are many who are very knowledgeable in the market but---cant make a profit




Personally I think forums are full of people like this.
There are a few like TH and Howard Bandy who subtly (Howard) or KO (TH) the message.


*Seek Simplicity *

There are golden messages all through posts worth knowing.
This from Howard and is my findings



> I have found, and you will find when you replicate my analysis, that the single most important thing you can do to maximize future profit is remove / avoid large losing trades. It is more important to avoid large losses than anything else -- even at the expense of missing profitable trades. The next important thing you can do is avoid a high percentage of losing trades.




After a life time of application and education--this!

*Simply.*
Enter/Exit and Manage your trading as you will but *above* is the Bottom line.



> Each analyst needs to do this analysis him or herself for the system that will be traded




And so the countless posts continue as to what is best.


So to my own opinion as to the biggest stumbling block to your financial freedom.

And it may *on the surface* seem far too simple.

*Lack of Capital.*

Money makes money
Money alters mindsets
Money opens doors to more
money.
You don't have to have it---but you do know how to and be able to access it.
You wont reach Financial Freedom without it.

If you cant access it you cant Leverage and you cant Compound.

I've been *LUCKY* enough to have my and a few of my coming generations covered financially.

*Don't under estimate luck
*Right place right time
Meaning opportunity
capability and finally-----DOING IT.

Most talk about it.

For me its come in the following order.
Business
Property
The Markets.

To me the markets are the least attractive. Here are the most failures---the most theorists.
Even the experts are in many cases no more talented than the general punter.---They get it wrong just as often.

*My advice.*
Learn the street smarts of Business it will serve you well.
Learn Property ---- when to buy/hold and develop.
Learn *HOW* to trade---you'll always be able to fish---diversify your holdings.

*KEEP CONTROL* in everything.

*Everything changes and never as fast as it does today.*

People have more knowledge at their fingertips now and in the future than
we will ever have. Either learn how to use it---*OR EMPLOY* those who can
use it for you---(My choice).

With all sincerity

Enjoy the future
Learn from the past
and *DONT WASTE YOUR LIFE.*


----------



## So_Cynical (19 December 2015)

*Re: Tech/a's (Daffy's) Last Post.*

Thanks for your contribution to my education, i didn't know much market stuff when i first joined ASF in 2007, knew nothing at all about trend following, thanks tech - happy trails.


----------



## Junior (19 December 2015)

You are an incredible long-term contributor to this forum.  Always enjoy your posts.

Good luck, and please come back if you change your mind!


----------



## cynic (19 December 2015)

Junior said:


> You are an incredible long-term contributor to this forum.  Always enjoy your posts.
> 
> Good luck, and please come back if you change your mind!




An almighty + 1 to junior's post.


----------



## sails (19 December 2015)

Sorry to hear you are going, Tech/a and thanks so much for all the helpful information you have shared over the years.  

All the best in your future endeavours and wishing you and ASFers a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year :wreath


----------



## Modest (19 December 2015)

Thanks for pointing me in right direction mate. Your posts on the topic of VSA across this site are some of the best I've come across while researching the internets!


----------



## Joe Blow (19 December 2015)

Tech, it's a shame to see you go. Thank you for your contributions to ASF over the last eleven years, and for your support of the community.

Best wishes for the future, and don't forget to pop in every now and again to pay us a visit. Just as your desire to post and share has now gone, it may just as easily return.

You are always welcome here.


----------



## skcots (19 December 2015)

Thanks for your contributions Tech/a.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2015)

Thanks so much Tech/A. I always read your posts.


----------



## captain black (19 December 2015)

I've been enjoying your posts since the Stock Central days tech, sad to see you go.

All the best :thankyou:


----------



## grah33 (19 December 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too. and thanks for teaching me a few things .  and don't call yourself a dumb bum.  you gotta be smart to know these things.  
c ya mate


----------



## Craton (19 December 2015)

I stand in ovation.

The Duck may have left the building but he sure has left a huge legacy here and none more so than the OP. Another gem.

I echo the above replies especially Joe's and add my thanks as well.

Good luck, good health and good times to you and yours tech/a. May the years be kind.


----------



## CanOz (19 December 2015)

Good luck tech/a, we'll sure miss you around here! I really hope you and yours have great Christmas and a wonderful new year....all the best for the future mate.


----------



## IFocus (19 December 2015)

captain black said:


> I've been enjoying your posts since the Stock Central days tech, sad to see you go.
> 
> All the best :thankyou:




Same Captain ...........Stock Central now they were the days, John all the best to you and family in the future and a Merry Xmas happy New Year.


----------



## Plan B (20 December 2015)

Thanks for your contribution to this forum tech. You have had a passion for trading and learning and I think that's why you've contributed as much as you have. Passion is what's needed in this game. 

You have a way of summarising things that is quite remarkable (ie: smart). Whether any one agrees is beside the point.

There are more people reading in the background than you probably realise. You provoke thought which I applaud. And I'm sure many others also! 

This forum won't be the same without yourself. (And we all miss Julia). 




tech/a said:


> *DONT WASTE YOUR LIFE.*




Yes, I know what you mean. Happiness is all anyone can ask for though I reckon.


----------



## dutchie (20 December 2015)

G’day tech/a

So your finally hanging up your boots hey?

Well it’s about bloody time! Just kidding, I am going to miss your input into my trading education.

I first started my journey back in 2004 on this site and later at The Chartist forum and the biggest (and best) influence has been you. Through the days of Tech Trader and its development and up until your recent work on VSA and the many other threads you have started.

There have been times when many people questioned your motives for posting, but having a background in teaching myself I know that you have that same selfless desire to just educate others without any ulterior motives.

You have started many interesting and helpful topics on this site. Sometimes they have been sabotaged by others who want to criticise and belittle your efforts. Sometimes you have succumbed to these people, who have spoilt a good thread. And I don’t blame you because you must have often thought you were banging your head against a brick wall.

As far as I am concerned your sincerity and integrity has always shone out and I am grateful for the helping hand you have offered to me and others over the years.

Beginners in this trading business could do a lot worse than troll through ASF for all your posts and threads.

Personally I would like to thank you for all the input you have made here. I appreciate the time and effort you have put in.

I too hope that you will return occasionally to add your wisdom to this community.

Thanks again, John, and all the best to you and your family.

Kind regards, dutchie.


----------



## Nortorious (20 December 2015)

Great last post Tech/A. It's a shame that it is your last but you have left a legacy that will remain forever.

Thanks for all your posts and insight. You have made a big difference for a lot of small fry traders like myself.

Hopefully we have some other ASF members willing to step up to fill the void left by you. 

All the best on your future journeys.


----------



## fraa (21 December 2015)

Just arrived to see you go - but I have always found that your posts, condensed as they are, to be worth going through. 

Thanks for all the fish !


----------



## BobE (21 December 2015)

Hello Tech/a.....I remember you from Stockcentral and Reef Capital....thanks for your assistance then & I hope you have a nice peaceful & a very merry Xmas....Regards, Bob.


----------



## notting (22 December 2015)

No one learns anything from being right all the time.
The images we have of ourselves are rarely accurate.
When they shatter, therefor, we find ourselves closer to what matters.
The ever rolling dice helps us know that none of us are better than anyone else.
Hopefully, we come to realize that that's the best thing of all.
We return to the joyful festivity of being human once more.

All that mattered in the end is what we gave.
Oddly, the currency of life is richer when your poor.
What you take with you, in the end,
Is all.

When your rich with that
How much easier it is to walk through that door.
Best wishes.




Take heart she's skinny


----------



## baby_swallow (22 December 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Tech, it's a shame to see you go. Thank you for your contributions to ASF over the last eleven years, and for your support of the community.
> 
> Best wishes for the future, and don't forget to pop in every now and again to pay us a visit. Just as your desire to post and share has now gone, it may just as easily return.
> 
> You are always welcome here.




Hi Joe,
T/a's last post IMHO, is good enough to be bottled and shared around.
It contains some golden nuggets:  - investing and life advice for newbies as well as 
experienced traders/investors. 

I suggest you make this thread a "Sticky", and a copy of T/a's post be placed in the Beginners Lounge.

Thanks and Merry Christmas !


----------



## myrtie100 (22 December 2015)

Thank you tech/a, you have been a marvelous teacher.
I will miss your posts


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2020)

Am glad you are still around Tech.
The forum is a better place because of it.

The notion of being financially secure, and being able to secure the future for the kids, is a desire I wish to achieve.
Not sure why generations go past with financial security not prospering?

F.Rock


----------

